# Architects of Dubai Projects



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

i was wondering who are the architects of dubai projects especially the towers in the marina and SZR


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

just check emporis dubai, u should find everything.

or r u searching for specific people?


----------



## six453 (Jul 11, 2005)

do you have any specific bldg? try to name them maybe i can give some answers... i will try


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

no i dont want a specific building

i thought it would be good to have a quick reference to all the building architects

but il try emporis and see wat i can find..thnx flo


----------

